#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  GNIT Engineering College, Greater Noida  2012 Admissions, Fee, Campus, Placements

## richa_tiwari

*About*: Greater Noida Institute of Technology (GNIT) is one of the premier Institutions in the field of Technical and Management Education. It has been formed by Shri Ram Educational Trust, Noida on no profit basis with a firm determination and commitment to foster a holistic approach towards the development of Engineering and Management Education.  The Trust was formed in the year 2000 and the Institute was established in the year 2001.

It has been approved by All India Council Of Technical Education and affiliated with U.P. Technical University, Lucknow.  At present it is imparting MBA and B.Tech Courses in different disciplines.  Institute has also planned to have Master's and Doctor's Programmes in near future.

The Institute distinguishes itself from other colleges and Institutes due to its holistic approach and unique foresighted planning in providing technical and professional education with the state-of-the-art techniques.  The main objective of an Institute is to generate a bunch of highly creative professionals, who can contribute not only in the Human Resource Development but also in the Nation Building Exercise.

Allround personal growth of the students and development of fine skills are the key objectives at GNIT.  We groom students as an effective personality for immediate employment. It may be noted that the U.S.A, European and the Middle East countries find qualified & skilled manpower mostly from other developing countries. India, being a large population of English speaking people, is a potential competitor in providing trained technical and professional manpower to the global Industrial Market. 

*Branches :*
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanicalElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectricalElectronics & InstrumentationCivil Engineering
*
Campus facilities*

*Hostel* : GNIT is equipped with hostel facility for Boys and Girls separately. GNIT is having a big hostel: which provides2 seater Room with attached bathroom and other ancillary facilities. Furnishing includes a Bed, Study Table, Chair, Mattress, Bed Sheets, Pillow, a bed sheet to cover him self in summer, blanket in winter and a separate almirah for each students. The management of the institute is very particular that the rooms are kept clear clean airy and well ventilated and maintain hygienic surroundings. Each wing of the hostels has all students' recreation room.

Internet facility is also available in both hostels boys and gilrs. Both hostels are completely wi fi.

Mess facility is an integral part of the hostel. Which makes homely comfortable stay with a sense of camaraderie diary and fraternity amongst the students means provided in the hostel mess are wholesome and nourishing. Mess caters, to the test of the students of different region and with varied culinary preferences how ever there are certain guidelines which are followed while planning the meals, mess menu is planned and managed by the students in consultation with the caretaker and the management, whose responsible for managing the appears in the hostel. The mess committee has representation from students. 

*Library 
*
*Summary of the Library February 2012*
*BOOKS & PERIODICALS*
                  Books and periodicals available in the Institute Library as on February 2012 is indicated below:

*1.*
*Total no. of volume* 
70932

*2.*
*Title available*
*10230*

*3.*
*Total no. of Journals*
*235*

*4.*
*Total no. of News papers*
*10*

*5.*
*Popular Magazines*
*36*

*6.*
*Total titles of CD'S & Floppy* 
*737*




*
Computer Center*

Computer Labs are equipped with more than 600 computers, which can  accommodate 30 students in each lab. These labs are gear to provide the  specialist environment for all courses as well as simulated business  environment. All Computers are inter connected by the LAN and also  connected with the outside world by Internet. 

                  Computer Labs have Windows, UNIX, LINUX, environments  with a host of software packages relating to various aspects of computer  science and engineering and other disciplines related software like  Drawing and Drafting Package (AUTO CAD), Multimedia, Presentation, Film  making and editing packages.


*Placements :*
*(B.Tech 2011 Batch)*

Sr no
Company Name
Total Selection
Salary offered
Designation

1
Capital IQ
1
4.2 Lacs P/A
Technology Quality Analyst

2
Samsung India
7
4.2 Lacs P/A
Test Engineer (S3-G1-TE1)

3
AMDOCS
1
3.5 Lacs P/A
Graduate Engineer Trainee

4
CSC
12
3.25 lacs P/A
Trainee Software Developer

5
Birla soft
22
3.1 Lacs P/A
Associate Software Engineer

6
Lurgi
2
3 Lac P/A and 4 Lac P/A after 1 year from date of Joining.
Graduate Trainee Engineer

7
HCL Comnet
10
2.8 Lacs P/A
Graduate Engineer Trainee

8
Syntel
16
2.8 Lacs P/A
Graduate Trainee Engineer

9
Seven System
3
2.4 lacs P/A
Network & Security Engineer

10
R System
2
17K p/m and 25k after 1 year from date of Joining.
Trainee-Software Engineer

11
CSS Corp
7
1.8 lacs P/A
Support Engineer

12
Essel Shyam
1
1.8 lacs P/A
Graduate Engineer Trainee

13
Ericsson
6
1.8 lacs P/A
 Engineer Front office

14
P2 Power Solutions
3
1.8 lacs P/A
Associate Software Engineer

15
Videocon
20
1.5 lacs P/A
Graduate Engineer Trainee




*FEE Structure :*

*Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
**Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 3rd Year:* *Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 4th Year:* *Rs. 84350

 Total Fee: Rs. 350150*

Queries are welcome!!!






  Similar Threads: JRE Engineering College Greater Noida btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Direct MBA admission 2012 in GNIT, Greater Noida JRE Engineering College, Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements Direct Admission in GNIT Engineering College Greater Noida ITS College of Engineering, Greater Noida  2012 Admissions, Fees, Placements, Ranking

----------

